# Suche Gästepass Diablo3



## Softy (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Bin auf der suche nach einen Gästepass für Diablo3, um es mal anzutesten und zu sehen wie es ist. Die Beta konnte ich leider nicht machen.
MFG


----------

